#  Der kleine Patient >   Hodenhochstand in der Pubertät >

## Niederasphe

Hallo,
und  zwar bin ich jetzt 15 jahre alt und hab einen Hodenhochstand auf der linken seite...
ich wurde in meinem erstem lebensjahr schoneinmal operiert und die op wäre jetzt so ziemlich ausgeschlossen oder wenn dann die notlösung! gibt es irgendeine andere methode diesen weg zu bekommen. Imom mach ich mir vorallem einen kopf drüber da ich immer mehr mit mädchen zutun habe und ich nicht wirklich weis ob sie das stört oder ob das dann irgendwelche probleme macht... 
Freue mich über jede antwort!!! :loser_3_cut:

----------


## ac71muc

Lässt sich der Hoden in der Leiste tasten?

----------


## Niederasphe

er ist sogar im hodensack... stellt nur kein sperma her

----------


## urologiker

> er ist sogar im hodensack... stellt nur kein sperma her

 Hallo, 
woher weißt du, dass der Hoden kein Sperma "herstellt" ? Hast du einen normalen anderen Hoden? 
Ist der betreffende Hoden mal mehr und mal weniger hoch im Hodensack zu tasten?  
Gruß, logiker

----------


## Niederasphe

ehhmm... der betroffene hoden ist immer an der selben poistion und zwar ca. eine hodenbreite über dem andern, sprich am oberem hodenansatz... dass mein hoden da kein sperma "herstellt" erschließe ich mir daraus, dass die betroffene hälfte keine weiche masse enthält. Dort ist einfach nur mein  hoden. 
gruß aus niederasphe^^

----------


## urologiker

Das klingt jetzt nicht wirklich nach einem grob pathologischen Befund. Wenn du jedoch Zweifel hast, sollte ein Urologe mal drauf gucken. 
Die Funktion deiner Hoden lässt sich ganz klar nicht durch einen Tastbefund beschreiben und schon gar nicht durch den eines medizinischen Laien! 
Ergo: Den Hoden mal dem Urologen zeigen und erst über die Funktion der Hoden nachdenken, wenn ein Kinderwunsch unerfüllt bleibt... 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## Niederasphe

ich danke dir vielmals um deine schnellen antworten.... 
werds dann wohl mal zum urologen gehn.. eine frage habe ich dann aber noch^^ wie erkennt man hodenkrebs.. ich habe ja jetzt leider keinen vergleich und kann daher keine unterschiede sehen. denn manchmal habe ich ein stechen oder viel mehr ein ziehen im rechten hoden... und wenn ich dann so dalange taste spüre ich einen kleinen huppel oder treffe aufjedenfall auf widerstand... weis leider nicht ob das andern sind oder ob das so sein muss 
gruß

----------


## ac71muc

Also das hört sich ja nicht nach einem Hodenhochstand an! Hodenhochstand ist, wenn der Hoden komplett in der Leiste ist. ass er etwas höher steht als der andere ist völlig normal.

----------


## Niederasphe

aber da ist ein heftiger unterschied da... der eine hodenabschnitt( "normale" ) hat inhalte
und der betroffene, wenn ich da so lang taste spür ich einfach nur hoden... also hoden pur.. ich weis nicht wie ich das ausdrücken soll. Es sieht so aus, als wäre die betroffende seite stillgelegt

----------


## Justitia

Hallo, 
nein, ich weiß auch nicht was Du hast oder haben könntest. Aber für mich steht fest das Du beunruhigt bist. Wenn ich über etwas beunruhigt bin (gesundheitlicher Art) dann gehe ich zum Arzt. 
Mal war ich umsonst beunruhigt, mal war es gut das ich hingegangen bin, da ja dann auch was behandelt werden konnte und es mir dann besser ging. Aber wie gesagt zum Arzt gehen muß man dann schon.
Ob das jetzt zwingend gleich der Urologe (Facharzt) sein sollte oder besser erst mal der Hausarzt weiß ich auch nicht. Da kannst Du vielleicht auch überlegen, was Du Dir weniger unangenehm vorstellst.
Hast Du Deinen Eltern schon von Deinen Beobachtungen berichtet? Oder ist das eher nicht so angesagt?
Und wegen der Mädels brauchst Du Dir eher weniger Sorgen machen. Deine Sorge um unterschiedlich geformte Hoden, ist deren Sorge um unterschiedlich große Brüste. 
So unter uns, wirklich "wichtig" ist das aber nicht.
Also: Ab zum Arzt und dann berichtest Du uns bitte was er gesagt hat. (Neugierig bin ich auch) 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Niederasphe

Oh, danke das beruhigt mich jetzt sehr.
Ja, die Sache mit den Eltern... mhhh ich weis nicht, find das jetzt eig. etwas unangenehm. Aber naja... sind eben meine Eltern. Aber es wird wohl das beste sein, dass ich sie einfach mal drüber informiere.  
VIELEN DANK Ulrike. 
P.S.:Artzttermin habe ich jetzt schon... habe aber meine Eltern immernoch nicht informiert, aber das werde ich glaube auch nicht machen, solange nichts "gefährliches" diaknostiziert wird.

----------

